# Ok my first video clip



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 1, 2016)

Trying to get the hang of making videos on the new cell phone. Man I wish I was thirty years younger and smarter....and I was asking myself this question....do I have my grinder setup backwards....????

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2016)

If you don't wear an apron I would consider it. A very experienced knife maker was killed a couple years ago when a knife he was grinding was thrown into his heart. I can't remember his name but one of the knife makers will. If I was a knife grinder I think I'd want a kevlar apron but at least really thick leather. Remember it's never gonna happen to you always the other guy. 

Unless my memory id playing tricks on me again this knife maker had been making knives like 40 years or something so it was a procedure he'd done thousands of times.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 1, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Trying to get the hang of making videos on the new cell phone. Man I wish I was thirty years younger and smarter....and I was asking myself this question....do I have my grinder setup backwards....????


I sure as heck would want those sparks going away from me but that is how my small grounder turns. I just have the sparks flowing down to the floor though.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Why don't you have it set up vertically? And rest the knife on a base/table. that way the sparks n stuff head towards the floor...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 1, 2016)

thanks rip for the vertical thing I am going to set it up[ that way....if i grind on the wheel the sparks head straight do remember this pic? the same grinder set up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 1, 2016)

You may get "a fist full of dollars" fer that blade when its done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 1, 2016)

The second picture looks much better. How about using the lower slack belt for the process you were doing in the video. Possible? The sparks would go to the rear and the knife if thrown!

OBTW great video! Don't kid yourself us old guys do great things!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 1, 2016)

Pappy that video made the hair on the back of my neck stand up. You definitely want to go vertical. It only takes a half a nano second in lapsed concentration to get a grab and throw the knife. If you can get a third wheel in the setup with a forward facing vertical platen it would be ideal. 
When you are crossing the belt and at the tip you just barely are making contact with the blade. You are grinding with the edge facing away from the rotation of the belt, so that will reduce the risk a smidgeon. I grind the opposite way - edge facing into the rotation. 
I strongly recommend you change that setup.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 1, 2016)

ty all I just walked in from the shop, and feel lower then a snake's belly....my Nova DVR3000 just quit! Anybody have one? Maybe you can help me out? I found a 15 amp slow blow fuse in the back of the unit, just have to figure out how long it is (in mm) ... but I am figuring on getting a new setup on the grinding thing...going with a three wheel like NY said

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2016)

I agree with everyone about flat grinding with the sparks coming toward you! It is a definite No, No!!! Turn the grinder around or reverse the rotation of the motor, never grind with the belt rotating toward you unless your not going to set it up to grind vertically. All ways have the belt rotating away from you with the cutting edge of the blade facing into the rotation. The sparks will burn you your cloths and do some serious eye damage If a blade don't kill you first!!! You really need to work with a good knife maker to learn proper techniques and safety rules because I fear for your safety.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Check your local hardware store for Microwave fuses Jack. Those are typically in the 15 - 20 amp range and slow blow. Not cheap, want to say they're about $3 a fuse, $5 - $6 for a pack of two.


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2016)

Pappy I suggest you put that grinder on a stand that you can walk around so you can use it properly.


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2016)

Don't know what happened to my first post but I feel the need to re post. Pappy, If going to use the grinder in that position to flat grind using the platten, all ways have the belt rotating away from you with the cutting edge of the blade facing into the rotation of the belt. That set up is going to burn you and your cloths as well as possibly cause serious eye damage, not discounting the fact a loose blade can kill you in less than a heart beat. You need to find a good knife maker to work with to learn proper techniques and safety. I see you doing things that go against the rules of knifemaking and should be avoided to produce a good product. A bad reputation is very hard to overcome.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 3, 2016)

Sorry for being so blunt Pappy but you scared the bajeebers out of me when I saw those sparks coming toward you. Almost lost a friend of mine, Gil Hibbons, when a knife was slung in to his leg. If it had not been for a neighbor putting a tournaquete on his leg he would not have made it to the hospital. Think safe, everything in a knife shop will kill or maim you.
Robert

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2016)

Gil Hibbons! I love his knives!!


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Gil Hibbons! I love his knives!!


Gil is a very nice unasuming man for his notariaty, easy to like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2016)

@robert flynt this is the guy I was thinking of. You may have even known him or known of him. He was actually buffing a knife. Like you said - a knife shop is a dangerous place no matter how much experience you have.


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> @robert flynt this is the guy I was thinking of. You may have even known him or known of him. He was actually buffing a knife. Like you said - a knife shop is a dangerous place no matter how much experience you have.


I remember when it happened but can't remember his name. I believe he was living in Alaska at the time and was found on the floor in front of his his buffer with a knife in his heart. If I remember right, he had been making since since 1974 or so. Just goes to show how dangerous it is. Even if you use your equipment properly it doesn't take but one lapse of concentration to get hurt. It is always good to think about all the possibilities before taking action. Listen to that little voice inside your head, more times that not it is right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 4, 2016)

Well, for the record....I am proud to say that through my "idiot" video, a lot has come forth...about shop safety....this makes me feel better about my ignorance....I have worked with wood for over 50 years, I have made thousands of things from toys to pie safes to hunting calls and beyond, I have turned , sanded, cut, trimmed and coated every kind of wood you can imagine and have stuff all over the world...from Europe to Australia and reaching out to each corner of the USA.... and I understand completely where you all are coming from when you talk about complicity & safety. I guess when you walk through the doors of your shop that you have been walking through for years and decades of years you forget to look down to see that nail in the floor or when you pick up that chunk of birdseye maple and head to the saw you have used since 1970, you forget to check to make sure the guard is in place,...or when you grab that chunk of stainless and head to the grinder....you get the picture...the older we get the more we overlook our precious place on this Earth....considering the outcome....a little talk about shop safety is good for the soul.... and you are looking at one guy who really really appreciates all the advice he can get....thank you all for chiming in...God's Best to Ya, pappy

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 4, 2016)

Pappy we did it for ourselves! We enjoy looking at all your threads and want plenty more to come in the future!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

